# Marten and weasels (pics)



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Heres a few pics from my UP fisher/marten expedition, 2-weeks ago...

Opening day (Dec-1) trap setting in sub-zero air temps and 18-20 inches of snow...










First trap check produced a weasel...










And my first marten...










Got them home, dried and cleaned-up for a picture...










Went back a few days later to check/pull my sets, hoping I'd find my first fisher waiting. That didnt happen, but I did catch a nice, big long-tail weasel...










I only trapped 1/2 of the 2-week season...gas prices are just too high for me to keep making those long drives to check traps.

Thats ok though...my fisher is still out there and has another year to grow bigger


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Thats awesome. I have thought about getting into trapping. Don't know much about it.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Sweet.

Plan on doing something real similar next season.

What was your bait and/or lure in the newspaper tube set?


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

I like the looks of the trigger on them coni's...Nice catch also...


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Nc,
Nice Looking Critters
Congrats On Some Fine Catches.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Awesome pics NC.... that marten sure is a cool little guy... hope you are getting him tanned or something? if not i guess he could help pay for the gas.....

i hate that season..... exams dont even end for me until December 15th.... so i missed it again this year.... hope i will be around next year... if not i will be looking forward to the pics.... congrats again


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> What was your bait and/or lure in the newspaper tube set?


Bait was beevah. Dont remember if I put any lure in that particular set or not. If I did, it was probably Lenon Marten or just a glob of plain castor.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

You put the lure right on the meat or what?


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> You put the lure right on the meat or what?


It doesnt matter, does it? The scents will combine before they leave the cubby, anyway. I just stir a stick in the lure and toss it back in there. 

Keep in mind, just because I got lucky and caught *A* marten, sure doesnt make me any kind of authority on the subject. Read the marten threads on Tman and watch some video's, thats mostly what I did. You'll see that there is no magic bullet...people use all kinds of sets, all kinds of baits and all kinds of lures...and they catch alot every year.

As with everything else, spend your time worrying about location....the mechanics and attractors are not nearly as important.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats on a your first Pine Marten there NC.
They sure are a very beautiful animal. I hope to try in the next 
few seasons. Great pics and thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Once again NC nice job and congrats on your first marten I know you worked hard for it! OT


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome !!!! Another one to add to the collection wall in your den.


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats on the martin and weasls. How many sets did you have out for them that week?


----------



## bglong (Nov 6, 2006)

Those are nice! Thanks for posting.

Always enjoy your pics.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Northcountry said:


> You'll see that there is no magic bullet...people use all kinds of sets, all kinds of baits and all kinds of lures...and they catch alot every year.


Understood 100%.

Planned on making a trip up to the Father in Laws (Baraga Co.) this season, but had a wedding..... Planning on doing it for sure next year. I've got a year to get all the more research in and get my traps all set.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Man those marten sure are a beautiful animal. My 11 year old begged me to make some weasel boxes, and now he is talking about going to Alaska to live and trap.

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

is that a paperbox?? nice work, love to see pics of some different animals


----------

